
Why your app needs its own social network - Shuhiyo
https://medium.com/the-mind-of-heads-and-hands/why-your-app-needs-its-own-social-network-dc229c1bdf1a#.jeep1jfds
======
brudgers
I suspect there's a point in the iteration cycle where a social network is
likely to benefit some apps. For most apps, I'm not sure that the point occurs
prior to launch because a social network for users requires users.

